# Lamborghini Paint Correction by AutoBling.net



## orion613719 (May 12, 2009)

*This car occurred a accident, owner don't want his wife know, he ask us to recover all thing as nothing happened... 
Before this car arrive my shop, another factory alreay repair power and suspension system.
That factory also already changed many panel and frame to new one.
My shop in charge of painting and detailing work.

When this car arrived, looks like as these two pictures* 

















*we start to work, leveling metal surface first :* 

















































































































































































































































































*And apply filler to make a good base for painting :* 

































































































































































































































































































































*after painting:* 

























































































































































































*we spend 50 hours to sand the surface and polish
Then apply CQuartz on the paint:*

































































*After another factory finished assembly job, we check and clean all dirty again:* 

























Until now, owner's wife still don't know what happened~ :lol:


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

bloody excellent job & car


----------



## slobodank (Nov 17, 2010)

bravo


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Stunning work there mate.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Great work on one special car, thanks for sharing


----------



## orion613719 (May 12, 2009)

Derekh929 said:


> Great work on one special car, thanks for sharing


I very hope his wife don't see this post... :doublesho


----------



## gtechrob (Sep 11, 2006)

looks like a comprehensive job orion - didn't realise you did bodywork and painting too. 

hope his missus doesn't open the credit card statment :lol:


----------



## Nelex (Aug 23, 2011)

derekh929 said:


> great work on one special car, thanks for sharing


+1...


----------



## orion613719 (May 12, 2009)

gtechrob said:


> looks like a comprehensive job orion - didn't realise you did bodywork and painting too.
> 
> hope his missus doesn't open the credit card statment :lol:


he paid cash


----------



## Kotsos (May 7, 2011)

Incredible work. 
Congratulations


----------



## andye (Apr 15, 2007)

Great job :thumb:


----------



## maesal (Nov 24, 2005)

Amazing job Orion !!


----------



## Posambique (Oct 20, 2010)

Yep, amazing


----------



## gtechrob (Sep 11, 2006)

orion613719 said:


> he paid cash


nice type of customer :thumb:


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

Fantastic


----------



## throwa62start (Aug 1, 2011)

Amazing job... real craftsmanship!


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

*lambo save!*

Awesome work guys:thumb: is that the balboni model? forgive me for saying this, but is a car with the best part of 600 hosepower going to be as structurally sound as before? please don't think i'm doubting your work, it's just it seems like a lot of structural work.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Very nice


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

Awesome


----------



## orion613719 (May 12, 2009)

President Swirl said:


> Awesome work guys:thumb: is that the balboni model? forgive me for saying this, but is a car with the best part of 600 hosepower going to be as structurally sound as before? please don't think i'm doubting your work, it's just it seems like a lot of structural work.


Yes, it's balboni model, we only repair exterior, another company do the structural work.
That company is the best lambo factory in Taiwan. :thumb:
After this car assembly, they had tested 30 Km.


----------



## Cquartz (Jan 31, 2009)

Amazing work Orion..
i think not many, if at all ,in the east can do such complete body work and detailing.
how did it go with cquartz on freshly painted car?


----------



## orion613719 (May 12, 2009)

Cquartz said:


> Amazing work Orion..
> i think not many, if at all ,in the east can do such complete body work and detailing.
> how did it go with cquartz on freshly painted car?


Hi Avi,

cquartz work well on freshly paint, we usually do that


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Amazing job and car..


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

Brilliant work.


----------



## Sander (Apr 1, 2011)

Nice job with the stripes


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

orion613719 said:


> Hi Avi,
> 
> cquartz work well on freshly paint, we usually do that


That´s a question i was going to put.
Don´t cquartz trap the solvents on the freshly paint ??

Do you wait how much time after the paint is baked??

Im asking this because all sealants does and this one has more "trapping" and durability just because it´s a new layer of "clear".

For the job it´s plain AWESOME :thumb:


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Great work start to finish.


----------



## orion613719 (May 12, 2009)

Racer said:


> That´s a question i was going to put.
> Don´t cquartz trap the solvents on the freshly paint ??
> 
> Do you wait how much time after the paint is baked??
> ...


My shop and another body sohp's difference is we spend lots of time in polishing and sanding to make a perfect surface.
When polish, the polish pad will heat the paint, let paint become very hot
After polish many times, the paint will become very hard and don't afraid of the solvent.
Then you can apply sealant, if you don't polish fresh paint, you must wait several weeks.


----------



## mitrasca (May 3, 2011)

I can't see any pictures..... check your upload ..pls..very interested in your post


----------



## orion613719 (May 12, 2009)

mitrasca said:


> I can't see any pictures..... check your upload ..pls..very interested in your post


it's ok now


----------



## dohc-vtec (Mar 19, 2010)

Why did he not want his wife to know? Why would she care if it is his car?


----------



## orion613719 (May 12, 2009)

dohc-vtec said:


> Why did he not want his wife to know? Why would she care if it is his car?


I no need to understand that


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

gtechrob said:


> looks like a comprehensive job orion - didn't realise you did bodywork and painting too.
> 
> hope his missus doesn't open the credit card statment :lol:


LoL !


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Excellent Job Orion :thumb:
Thanks for sharing !

Mario


----------

